# Ducks at Lake Balboa



## cande56755 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cande56755 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cande56755 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cande56755 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cande56755 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cande56755 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cande56755 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cande56755 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cande56755 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cande56755 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cande56755 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cande56755 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cande56755 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cande56755 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cande56755 (Dec 7, 2008)

Please give a critique of all of the photos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















[/quote]


----------



## matt-l (Dec 7, 2008)

ONE: instead of posting 15 times. Post the shots in *one* post. All of these have bad angles to them. Looking down at water fowl is bad for shots. Get eye level to them. Your White Balance seems to be off aswell. What were you shooting with here?


----------



## cande56755 (Dec 7, 2008)

I took these pictures with a Canon A720IS.


----------



## cande56755 (Dec 7, 2008)

Can you point out specifically the bad angles in these photos?


----------



## OldClicker (Dec 7, 2008)

For critiques, pick out 1 or 2 that you think are the best.  For now:

Good start, but you need to think about what you want us to see.  What is the subject?  Where do you want our eyes to focus or travel?

Single male Mallard - Nice, but you cut off his tail.  Are those white spots a dirty lens?  Or is it noise from an extreme crop?  The focus is soft  focus on the eyes and do everything you can to hold the camera still.

Work with the 2 white ducks among the black ones for some kind of contrast shot.

TF


----------



## cande56755 (Dec 7, 2008)

I was just thinking about light, angles and textures. The picture of the single mallard I was actually kind of going for a head shot and used a macro setting. I had a lot of blurred photos and that one didn't turn out that great either but I do like his expression. The white spots are duck feathers I think because they aren't consistant in the series and appear only to be in the water. I can see what you're saying about the mallard. I can try some pictures where I focus in on the eye,head,color,shape,expression and then fad out the rest into shape,color,light and dark. Thanks for the ideas. I will add 1 photo link per post from now on.


----------



## matt-l (Dec 7, 2008)

cande56755 said:


> Can you point out specifically the bad angles in these photos?




I did...It's looking down at the ducks. Which for Water Fowl shots is bad and takes away from the shots.


----------



## cande56755 (Dec 7, 2008)




----------

